# can a blue tongue & bearded dragon live together?



## sammyBRO (Feb 15, 2019)

hey guys just wondering if a blue tongue and a bearded dragon live in the same enclosure? or should they be separated?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRamiRocketMan (Feb 15, 2019)

If they are both adults and if the enclosure is big enough. I've seen it done very well in a large outdoor setup with Bearded Dragons, Water Dragons and Blue Tongues.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Feb 15, 2019)

they should be seperated in most situations, yes. But- if you can afford a large enough enclosure where either an eastern bearded dragon and a blotched or eastern blue tongue can live, or a centralian bluetongue and central bearded dragon can live with their own territory, sure.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 15, 2019)

It's not exactly ideal but it'll usually be fine. I've done it, many people have.


----------

